# Strom auf netzwerkkabel



## janosch (24. September 2003)

Hallo,

Ich verwalte ein kleines netztwerk mit ca. 7 Rechner. Mein Problem ist folgendes also ich war krank und als ich heute zurück kam wurde mir mitgeteilt ,dass das netztwerk nicht mehr geht.
Nachdem ich alles kontrolliert habe hab ich festgestelt das der switch im eimer ist . Soweit so gut als ich den switch austauschen wolte ist mir aufgefallen das auf einem Netztwerkkabel strom drauf ist(es hat ein wenig gekribelt als ich zwei kabel angefast habe) dadurch ist glaub ich auch der switch zerstört worden. Auf welchen kabel strom liegt hab ich auch raus bekommen und zwar liegt es auf dem netzwerkkabel von dem großen drucker mit interner netzwerkkarte. Jetzt meine frage kann es sein das die netzwerkkarte defekt ist und deshalb zuviel strom auf das netzwerkkabel kommt?
Wie kann man die netzwerkkarte testen ?

P.S. Bin nur student und mache das so neben her und die firma ist auch nicht grad gut ausgestatet will heisen es sind keine prüfgeräte vohanden.
P.P.S. Achja drucken geht dan logischerweise auch nicht mehr

mfg janosch


----------



## Retlaw (24. September 2003)

Das kannst testen indem du ein Messgerät (einfaches Voltmeter reicht) in den Anschluss von der Netzwerkkarte am Drucker steckst. (Da wo normal das Kabel rein kommt)

Kommt da zuviel raus kanns sein das die Karte kaputt ist, oder irgendwo im Drucker Spannung auf die Netzwerkkarte überspringt.

Evtl. die Karte mal austauschen und nochmal messen.


----------



## pisys (29. September 2003)

Für mich klingt das eher nach einem Masseproblem des Druckers:

1. Probier den Drucker ohne Masse anzustecken (Nimm dir einen 3fach Verteiler und "entferne" die KLammern für Masse

2. (Kostenspieliger) Besorg dir von APC oder ähnlichem einen Optokopler für Netzwerkkabeln. 

Frage: Ist der Druckserver Extern oder Intern


----------

